# Recommended IR impulses for Waves IR-L?...and...Using Aether for Orchestral music?



## Imzadi (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi there,

I hear the Todd-AO impulses are very popular for the Altiverb, any recommendations for the IR-L users? 
I'm looking great reverbs for sampled orchestral music.

I'm also thinking on buying the Aether verb, which sounds amazing!, but not sure if this would be also suited for orchestral stuff...

Thanks so much for your opinions!


----------



## Imzadi (Dec 14, 2009)

Can you hear the crickets...? 

Anyway, I did found a pretty good (and free) IR library that a lot of people seem to be using. For anyone interested here it is:

http://www.gearslutz.com/board/new-prod ... ticas.html


----------



## Imzadi (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow! do you need a secret hand shake to get your posts answered on this forum?

Ok next time, I'll just post something about Lass or HS... :roll:


----------



## hbuus (Jan 22, 2010)

Imzadi, did you try and use the search-function of the forum?
Try searching for Aether, for example.
I remember reading a while back that some people on this board were speaking positively about Aether.
As for impulse responses, that is also easy to find out about via search.
There is actually a thread just now dealing with recommended IRs.
Many people including myself use Samplicity (www.samplicity.com).
That is high quality stuff at a very affordable price.
Plus, it was made by one of the guys from this forum, Peter Emanuel Roos.

Best regards,
Henrik


----------



## Imzadi (Jan 22, 2010)

hbuus @ Fri Jan 22 said:


> Imzadi, did you try and use the search-function of the forum?
> Try searching for Aether, for example.
> I remember reading a while back that some people on this board were speaking positively about Aether.
> As for impulse responses, that is also easy to find out about via search.
> ...



Thanks Henrik.
Yes, I've read all the Aether threads, didn't find anything about orchestral usage, that's why I asked about this.

I did search about IR, but according some people the Todd AO didn't sound as great on IR-L and most posts refer to Altiverb, so I wanted to hear from IR-L users (apparently not many here).

I'm reading that IR thread, and it is very helpful. It just came several weeks after my OP...! :( 

Anyway, I'm just realizing IR-L might be useless no matter how good the IR are because I can't set it to only play early reflections...


----------



## Imzadi (Jan 22, 2010)

dexterflex @ Fri Jan 22 said:


> I have waves IR-1 and the impluses it comes with are very nice. The concert halls IR's I like a lot. It really depends what sound you like and how your routing your reverb. The one mistake I often did in the begining was have my mix sound to Wet. Yes reverb makes dry samples come to life but to much and it tends to sound muddy and washy. It also depends what monitors or headphones your using. Todd AO might sound great on my system and to boomy on yours. Truth is you just have to try a mixture of things. I recommend you try samplicity IR's from Peter. All the IR's Peter offers are very affordable and I bet you will find a few that will add more character to your music.



Thanks Dexter. I have IR-L, the light version of IR-1, and I can't set it to only play early reflexions, so I might ether upgrade to IR-1 or buy Altiverb (ANY OTHER CHEAPER AND GREAT SOUNDING SUGGESTIONS ARE WELCOME!!!). 

I'm liking the free bricasti impulses too. I might use them for tails.


----------



## Imzadi (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes, it seem I'm gonna have to upgrade no matter what... (unless someone knows a trick to get only ER out of IR-L)

The free Bricasti impulses are from Acousticas btw, they are really great imo. They have great stuff!
I'll check Samplicity as well.


----------



## hbuus (Jan 22, 2010)

In one of the Samplicity libs (there are two; it's the Lexicon one, L96 or whatever it's called), there are IRs with ER only. You load these exactly as you load any other IRs, so it should work just fine with IR-L.

Personally I am using Voxengo Pristine Space, with Samplicity, as mentioned. It works fine, however I will probably get Vienna MIR later in the year.

Btw. strange that your thread was older than the "current" IR thread, and that you got no replies, while the other one is getting plenty of response! I suppose it did help though that you wrote HS in a reply to this thread! Hehe! - No, seriously, sometimes threads go pretty much unanswered, for no reason really. Perhaps people were busy at the time you posted (HS buzz, NAMM). Either way, don't feel bad about it at all, you are very welcome here on VI Control !

Henrik


----------



## Imzadi (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow that's a excellent idea!!! I will definitely try to load the ER only IRs. It seems like a nice IR library to have anyway.

Yeah, maybe it was bad timing when I posted. I will try to mention HS on every thread I open --just in case... :wink: 

Anyway, thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Imzadi (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Emanuel, thanks for the info. Looking forward to read those articles.

I was trying to achieve something similar to what you explained, but using renascence reverb, since I don't have Trueverb.
I was achieving that effect more or less, but I do have trouble placing the instruments backward. Finding the right balance for the ER is very tricky!

I assume you are setting different pre-delays depending on the distance of the instruments? (e.g more or less 40-ms for WW, etc) or how do you achieve the distance effect?


----------

